# tog boats



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

does anyone know of any good headboats going out of oc the day before thanksgiving for tog


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

The Morningstar - Captain Monty!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

He'll probably still be targeting sea bass but you should still be able to catch a few at the right places.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

does monty allow people to jig, i wanna try out my butterfly jigs on some northern fish, i no tog wont take them but nice sea bass and trigger fish seem to love them


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

Yep, Monty jigs himself on occasion. I've stood beside him and even had a few jiggin contests.

As long as you don't constantly tangle your neighbor it's no big deal how you fish on Montys boat. 

Sometimes I use a spinner, sometimes I jig and sometimes I just use a conventional and bottom fish like everybody else.


----------

